

3 Year Study of Near Death Experiences Probes Potential New Mode of Consciousness - skmurphy
http://www.popsci.com/sam-barrett/article/2008-10/first-few-minutes-after-death

======
skmurphy
The methodology sounds very similar to the one described in Connie Willis'
science fiction novel Passages

<http://www.amazon.com/Passage-Connie-Willis/dp/0553580515/>

where the experimenter put a child's toy up on a high shelf in the operating
room.

